# R.I.P philip - a.k.a big sucka mother f**ker



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

today i found my last remaining fish dead  ive had him about 4 years and e was a gorgeous ground feeder that outlived all my rookie mistakes and alwayd made the bottom of te tank sparkly clean, when my last couple of fish died i had to take out the filter so it wouldnt clean the water - he lived almost a year after all the others have died and has always been a wicked fish!! 

is it sad i will actually miss a fish?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

no! its not sad to miss a fish!

RIP Philip, enjoy fishy heaven.

I dread ours passing away, Ed is so attached to them :whistling2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah its amazing how attached i got, all my friends who met him thought he was awsome as well


----------



## Mizzi (Mar 2, 2008)

I dont think its sad to miss a fish, 
My dad had a lovely looking fish and missed it when it died,
R.I.P. Philip


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

rip nah i aws gutted wen my fish died 
he will live on forever especially because he has the best name i have ever seen on an animal
rip big sucker mother f**ker


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

hahaha yeah i kinda named him big sucka moter f**ker and then edited it to philip as it was to long to say and some of my friends had younger siblings comeing over asking bout him


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

nar course its not sad to miss a fish sorry to hear it


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P phillip.... sorry for your loss


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, R.I.P Phillip *


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

R.I.P philip ......and dont be silly its not sad to miss a fish


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

its not silly, fish have such characters!! RIP


----------

